# The elevations are near complete.



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

I've been taking a few breaks from the tracks lately, I got back into it today with the elevations nearly complete with just a few supports and the sides to the elevations to cut here's how they turned out.

the trackoverview.


















the rear area of the track.



















The pit and garage area, the garage will be located under this elevation area.

















Raising the track for the garage left this back straight area slightly hidden from view so I had to raise this section a bit.









Oh and BTW being a huge *RUSH* fan I decided to name the track, Neil Peart can I have a drum roll please,


*LAKESIDE PARK RACEWAY*


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Lakeside Park.. Willows in the breeze...So many memories.....I Lived in Toronto from Grade 6-9 and I adore Rush, first song I ever learned to play on the Guitar was Fly By Night.. Thanks for the reminder....good song stuck in head.. the day will be goooooooooood..



Dave


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's have someone make us Red Barchetta slot cars!

Scaf <--- Can play YYZ note for note on bass....well, maybe not note for note...and that was 20 years ago, so maybe today I can remember a few riffs

PS: Can't see the track photos here at work - will check them out tonight from home.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Great googly moogly!
I like it!!! It looks like that you are REALLY having fun...

Scott


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

WOW, nice track.....and........are there still RUSH fans??? lol


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Tycoarm- I love the layout, it has all the great features, fast straights, a skill section and elevation changes. It will take a while to get tired of this one!
Maybe you haven't finished yet, but it looks like the turn aprons are cut too short. You need to extend them beyond the turn in the direction of travel to allow for sliding out of the turn. You'll need a good 3-4 inches beyond the turn.
Jim


----------



## doubledeuce (Jan 16, 2006)

sethndaddy said:


> WOW, nice track.....and........are there still RUSH fans??? lol



There will ALWAYS be Rush fans!

Awesome layout!


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

T-jetjim said:


> Tycoarm- I love the layout, it has all the great features, fast straights, a skill section and elevation changes. It will take a while to get tired of this one!
> Maybe you haven't finished yet, but it looks like the turn aprons are cut too short. You need to extend them beyond the turn in the direction of travel to allow for sliding out of the turn. You'll need a good 3-4 inches beyond the turn.
> Jim



You are right T-jetjim I should have also mentioned that as well I do have all those pieces cut, I just need to get the sides to the elevated areas done to cover up the luane board thats used under the track. 

Oh and thanks for the positive reply's everyone as I really like the way the track turned out and hope to get some paint down soon, I'll post some updated pic's when I do.

Tycoarm/Tycosaur


----------

